# Dannyboi's TT - From show car to Track car



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys

Havent been on here in over a year since i owned my last TT , I changed to a 2004 BMW 320d and loved it untill the mrs got a 120d and it was faster so couldnt have that , so see the TT up for sale and had to grab it 

Some of you may know it as G-werks old demo car , Basically its been thrown about from owner to owner and been pulled and poked and now shes in safe hands and im going to bring her back better than her former glory !

Here's a little spec of it :

225 Quattro G-werks Map to 275bhp 
Forge Tip 
Forge 007p
Modified Air box 
Colour coded engine bay and black manifold and boost pipe 
KW coilovers 
Rotiform Nue 18 x 9.5 all round 
V6 rear valance and front grilles 
De tango'd headlights 
Black fuel cap 
Smoothed wing mirrors and smoothed door locks 
Smoothed boot ( no spoiler or badges ) 
Shorted and smothed plate recess on rear bumper
Front bumper plate recess and washers smoothed + Grille lines smoothed 
SIde repeaters smoothed 
All red rear lights

Thats all i can think of the top of my head

Since i've owned it for 4 days ive fit my sound system , i bought a new alpine IDE-178BT head unit and fit my infinity components on a JBL 2 channel amp and also my 2 12" Massive audio subs on a massive audio Monoblock 
Also gave it a little clean i haven't had a chance for a full correction yet but it defo needs one its been neglected for a while  
Ive fitted a 280mm Momo steering wheel aswell


























































Thats where ive got in my little 4 days of owning the car 

Big plans for it but first thing i NEED is a cupra R splitter and to finish off the install and retrim it

Hope you like

Dan


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Commented on this over on ed38, nice car mate. Whats your plans?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Always liked this TT , look forward to seeing your stamp on it


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome along danny.

I remember dannyboy_olop from clubpolo :lol:

Been a while since we've been in polo's lol. Aged like gents.

Nice TT this, look forward to see what you do with it 8)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Infact, Keep an eye open for the camo TT in the top cover pic that alternates at the top of your page.

Greeny_TT.

That's your TT with the wrap from its G-werks days!


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice looking TT, wheels look crisp. Can you add a new coolant bottle to your list?


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice!! Those wheels look very good. The fastest colour as well 

Cheers.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one getting the old G werks car Dan - what nick is it in now?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Neil yeah mate defo a while ago since the polo days haha ! ive noticed it in the banner i thought that was quite cool 

Charlesuk - yeah mate a new coolant bottle is on the list lol along with a few other nice bay bits

Its not too bad tbh daryl just been neglected for a while by the looks of things but nothing i cant deal with  will have to meet up with you soon mate

Plans so far are . sort out any little bits and bobs that aren't perfect , air ride want to go airlift XLs with a decent management , new wheels something different and awesome still havent found the right wheel yet tho , crazy interior again still not decided on a seat or retrim colour , want a milltek system and blueflame 3" downpipe , haldex controller and a few other little bits and bobs i find along the way


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow!  I think it looks stunning 8)

Paul


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Loving this,plans sound good to.what are the wheel and tyre spec's?looking at a similar setup for mine  has it had any arch work done aswel?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks mate !

Wheels are 18 x 9.5 Et35 all round spaced 20mm rear and i think 5 or 10mm front i cant remember off the top of my head with 225/40 tyres lowered on KW's with no arch work , ideally running static i would preffer 215/35's and alot lower but i dont want to have to buy new tyres when i will be selling the wheels anyways


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice to see Darrens old car knocking about, look after it!!,

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dont worry mate it will be looked after well  bought back to life for sure


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Dont worry mate it will be looked after well  bought back to life for sure


Love the plans!! Sounds like they are keeping very true to it's roots!! Rs4 seats trimmed in base ball??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

RS4 in baseball is actually on the maybe list mate ! 

I want something abit more unique than RS4 seats tho tbh but shal see what comes up


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> RS4 in baseball is actually on the maybe list mate !
> 
> I want something abit more unique than RS4 seats tho tbh but shal see what comes up


S2000 or 911 then 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

dude the possibilities are endless :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Plenty of Porsche seats knocking about. Funny there's two lairy TT's a stones throw from each other now haha 8)

What's the smoothed sections like after all these years - any sinkage?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah ive been watching a few on ebay , but i still really cant decide what seats to go for !

Yeah i know mate only difference is you never get yours out :lol:

TBH mate not too bad seeing as they was done around 5 years ago , if you look out for sinkage you will notice it but if you just briefly glance its not too bad


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Ha, mine's not been out since Goodwood!!!

Argh, the dread sink marks.


----------



## dperrett (Jun 6, 2013)

Amazing looking car!!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Ha, mine's not been out since Goodwood!!!
> 
> Argh, the dread sink marks.


I take it they're just filled with body filler?
They should really be plastic welded, that way you will never get shrinkage ;-)


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Welded mirror bases I'd imagine. Not sure about the other parts although plastic welds can still sink


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

i cant tell if its been plastic welded or filled but it still looks like a nice car  just needs to be cleaner , lower and retrimmed


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So I took off the front struts today and took the helpers out of the KWs as they didn't sit low enough for my liking , shes sitting alot better now , when it came to lowering the back i found out that oneof the rear springs had actually snapped so i will be getting onto KW as thats not right for a well known brand spring to snap like that 

Also fitted a Leon Cupra R splitter while it was in the air , personally i think they should have came out the factory with these fitted, just make it look so much lower and meaner !

Hope you all like , will get more pics soon



















Sorry the pics look very simular i will have to get some decent pics when its all clean


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks spot on that mate 

Definitely need more pics!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks buddy

i will be giving it a little clean tomorrow so will take some tomorrow


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good 8) , watch out for those speed bumps :wink:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha Loads of room for speed bumps bud


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been adding some finishing touches to the install today , by all means its not perfect just alot smarter that a lump of wood in the boot 

Also gave it a clean this evening so got some decent pics finally !


















































































Hope you all like !


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it! Nice and low


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Fan of the car, not a fan of HDR


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry if my editing has offended you :lol:

Just makes a iPhone picture look a lot better


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not offensive is it. 
It's just nice to see a car as if I was standing next to it. Editing the colour and brightness (or applying HDR) just takes away from that. If a car is shiny because a lot of care and attention has been lavished on it - I want to be able to appreciate it.
If its shiny because of HDR then it's just HDR.
I appreciate that such effects can enhance certain images, but with cars - either on a driveway or a concourse - it just detracts.

As a fellow owner of a mk1 coupe in that colour, I'm looking specifically at the paint and the finish and wondering if I can get the same results.
With HDR I'm thinking I have no idea of how much of that result is real and how much is effect.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was only kidding dude !

Tbh the car isn't the way I want it yet as in paint condition , I'm a detailer part time and I've just not had time to correct and refine the paintwork yet so yeah you can say the edited pics have helped with that but I do love a HDR shot just like the effects of the pics , once it's how I want it I will be putting up some unedited pics of the paint fully corrected and swirl free etc , I've gave it a little going over but I only polished it with poor boys black hole as the front bumper is quite stone chipped so tried to fill in the smaller chips and I used my elite car care cutting pad so it reduced the swirls quite abit but I know i can get it perfect

If you look at the last pic and there's one in my first post that you can see the condition of the paint without either HDR or Instagram filter on ;-) don't get me wrong the paint condition isn't bad at all just not how I want it


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So im on the hunt to spice up the front seats and been looking for months , was going to go for CS's but too common , cant afford RS4 seats  and i like the corsa VXR seats but dont still fetch big bucks so ive been in contact with Corbeau and narrowed it down to these 3 but i really cant decide which ones to go for

These have got a RS4 look about them










These will need to be retrimed as they are silver carbon fibre leather and alcantara










Or these again will have to be retrimmed as they are black alcantara and carbon leather but i think i like the bottom bolsters but they do look very "becket" seat like










What do you guys think ?


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

i had Mercedes seats from the E Class coupe in mine and they look amazing. Best seats IMO apart from the RS4 but they are to common now.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So this may happen ! 

Needs 30mm adapters on the rear instead of 26mm and 225/40s on the rear to fill the gap and 205/40 on the front and the car needs to go lower and they need to be split down and re polished but apart from that i like them


----------



## crazy88 (Jun 21, 2013)

I love your car mate! The colour is never one i'd normally have chosen, but it looks great!


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Looks great! good to see an old one be revamp'd! love the porsche wheels. seriously temped with a similar set for mine except the spokes twist a bit (not all clued up on Porsche wheel names)


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Think there actually called Porsche twists but I could be wrong, I do like the Porsche wheels on this TT but I have gotta say I prefer the old ones (if it where my car n all that)


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Fan of the car, also a fan of HDR :lol:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys 

The wheels are ultra rare 18" Porsche Eta Beta , never seen another set before .. obviously theres a few different types of porsche wheels but these have different centre style


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Although they're very nice (and unusual which I appreciate) I actually prefer the ones you're selling. Unfortunately they're a bit out of my price range.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

What mirrors are they?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So ive got the porsche wheels home now after debating wether to get them or not and think they look pretty damn cool on the car with the stance sorted will look really tuff !

Sadly they are in quite bad condition , i need to strip the tyres , split the wheels refurb the dish's and sand blast the centres with a fresh colour , gold bolts have worn off so need to get them either gold plated or get new bolts and the tyres need a 205/40/18 on the front ( currently 215/40 ) and a 215/40/18 on the rear as they are currently a 215/35

then its back to tweaking the stance , the KWs are as low as they can go on the fronts , the helpers are out and all the way down so may have to modify the spring untill i can get air and on the rear i can still take the cups out so not biggy there

Here's a pic of the wheels home and ready to be stripped


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice rollers Dan - 2 or 3 piece?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris Woods said:


> Fan of the car, also a fan of HDR :lol:


You can't call shit iPhone pics an hdr.

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Why can't I see any of these sodding pictures!!!
Its not very often a smart TT in Goodwood green comes along and I'm being teased by these stupid little bozes with a broken picture in the middle of them! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Oh, good. its working now. Looks great. Those subs are pretty meaty.
What front splitter is that? Looks very good?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not Goodwood green, it's olive green (aka desert green).


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> It's not Goodwood green, it's olive green (aka desert green).


aka SteppenGrasse


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Chris Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Fan of the car, also a fan of HDR :lol:
> ...


Read the other comments and you'll understand why I said it.....


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really done much to the car really  Been working non stop on our other show car which is a BMW 120d getting it ready for DUMPD show in holland in 2 weeks time , unfortunately the joys of cars all came at one , clucth + fly wheel , fuel problems , boosting problems and to top it off tax and MOT , also going in to be wrapped next week and needs new bumpers and exhaust so not lot to do on it lol

SO back to the TT , like i say nothing's changed just been planning hard and working a little bit on my new wheels plus my new interior arrived 

I've gone for mk2 Baseball tan leather seats which are awesome ! already got the mounts being made up so should be fitted this week ! the back seats are being stripped , selling my audio and install and getting a new audio set up which i will mount in the spare wheel bay with the new sub inverted and the false floor trimmed around it in tan leather to match , the front and rear doorcards , glovebox , under the steering column , gear gator and knee supports are all being retrimmed in a few weeks time , also need to work something out with the steering wheel and gear knob .. also got a new rear strut brace being made for me too

Here's the seats










and placed in the car










Been busy on the wheels , split them down and started polishing the dish's up and sanding out the small curb marks etc , the centres are off to the powder coaters tomorrow and im also ordering new gold bolts tomorrow and my new tyres are waiting to go on so fingers crossed will be on at the weekend ! 










The car is also booked to be fully wrapped at the begging of september which i cant wait for but im keeping the colour hush hush but will look lush lush ! 

Anyways Here's some pics of the car from wednesday night at prept


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Saw this a prept mate looked good, shame about those mirrors they do look wank I know they come off but maybe colour coded they wouldnt stand out so much.


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

I like the wheels mate not sure about the mirrors but all in all a nice car.

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Slammed with stretch has never been my thing but can can seriously appreciate the work that goes in to it. I for one love the Porsche wheel and think that are a million times better then the nue, mk2 seats look awesome too bro so keep up this work


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking good. Love the 1 series in the background too.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah the mirrors are shocking ! i hate them but i cant drive without mirrors as im sure the old bill will have something to say  
i might just spray them satin black to make them more subtle

Thanks for the comments guys !

and here's a pic of our 1 series aswell as some people have mentioned it , its being wrapped this week and new bumpers and exhaust


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

The wheels certainly suit the 1 series better than the E46..


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah the BBS defo suit the 1 series better than the e46


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

You do have a fine taste. I used to love you bora on the merc wheels too..


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy , yeah the bora was pretty awesome


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice bm as well.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Just realised your lex son? I had4 cooper s now haha


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Coming on nice Dan. Surprised your wrapping it!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers Daryl , i know mate if money wasn't a issue it would be resprayed but the wrap is too much of a good price to miss out on ! just going to miss corecting it and keeping up with it , thats why ive not touched the paint


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh wow that's three sexy cars love e46 coupes


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Car looks great Danny- great to see it being restored to it's former glory after a few years in the wilderness- and particularly like your wheel choice- the Roti Nue's are nice- but the Porsche splits have just got way more class for me ...
Have to agree with Daryl though- a detailer getting his car wrapped is definitely an eyebrow raiser!... I'll give you about three months and you'll be itching to rip it off and attack the paintwork! ...
Keep up the good work though mate- and keep the thread updated! ...

Steve


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Oh wow that's three sexy cars love e46 coupes


thanks mate , yeah i sold my e46 to get the TT kind of miss it tho !



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Car looks great Danny- great to see it being restored to it's former glory after a few years in the wilderness- and particularly like your wheel choice- the Roti Nue's are nice- but the Porsche splits have just got way more class for me ...
> Have to agree with Daryl though- a detailer getting his car wrapped is definitely an eyebrow raiser!... I'll give you about three months and you'll be itching to rip it off and attack the paintwork! ...
> Keep up the good work though mate- and keep the thread updated! ...
> 
> Steve


Thanks matey , will defo be restored to reformer glory very soon  yeah porsche splits are so much more classier and even in the flesh they are so much better than the pictures , the centres have gone to the powder coaters today and can't wait to get them back and all rebuilt now 
yeah i know being a detailer is abit of a odd move to get the wrap done but £400 to wrap the whole car in a truely awesome colour i couldn't say no especially and a few bits need touching up on the bodywork so would have cost me that to do a few bits let alone full colour change , tbh will still need to keep up with the vinyl keeping it waxed and lubed and also the wheels are going to be enough work keeping clean let


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

CSMatt said:


> Just realised your lex son? I had4 cooper s now haha


Are you?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry dude just seen your reply ! yeah im lex's son mate

how do you know the old man ?


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Through minis, I've had a few cooper s now and a regular on Mini Torque


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh ok mate , i like mini torque forum good crack on there !

you going MITP the weekend ?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So my centres came back from the powder coaters today , i decided to match them with my interior as it wil work with the new colour aswell 



















All i need to do now is get my bolts redone in gold plating as they are faded and then rebuild them , tyres on and they are ready to go on .. buzzing


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> So my centres came back from the powder coaters today , i decided to match them with my interior as it wil work with the new colour aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bold choice ! I like it, it's going to be really interesting to see what colour your wrap will be.
Can't wait ...


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah defo bold mate and new colour is pretty outrageous so going to look crazy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Are you sure ap coilovers will go low enough, I had them just the rear springs in the rear and this is how low it went on 18s.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh maybe not then ! I've just read up and they only go 50mm looks like I will put polo top mounts on and have just spring on the rear untill the air ride gets fitted


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah they wont be better for ya. Air ride for you seems best.


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

Love this. Look's fantastic.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So i finally got the MK2 baseball leather fitted with my new frames 










Here's a pic of the frame










Dosent look amazing and clean but defo does the job and the seat fits in like a OEM seat and they are o comfortable plus the heated function works perfect still for those cold mornings


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Was it expensive to get the frames made ?


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Liking the seats, could pm me details on the frames you got made as I'm having difficulties getting my cs's fitted. 
When is your wrap being done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

Those seats look fantastic.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So i've finally got the wheels finished and on , not 100% happy with the stance but the KWs are all the way down as much a possible on the front and the rears are just springs , i'm thinking of changing to FK coilovers just to get the low until i can afford air ride

Car and wheels are filthy so will have to get them all cleaned and take some better pictures also ive not got the centre caps on in these pictures

On other news the rear is now stripped and i'm starting the new boot build and tonight the rest of the interior is off to be trimmed


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Sexy  are you coming to brands hatch next week £

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Seats look amazing. Not feeling the wheel centres yet, but will hold judgement until the colour change.


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

Have to admit your car looks lovely! very nice colour! suppose it doesnt take off with the spoiler being off lol


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

dont take this to heart but i do prefer your old wheels, the Porsche ones do look well though


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

what its like driving with the different steering wheel? better control?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

The wheels really need to be seen in the flesh i cant get a picture of the colour they look really orange where as in the flesh they are a exact match to the interior 
it drives like crap over 100mph without the spoiler , i'm tempted to get a boot with a spoiler now tbh 
and im putting a OEM steering wheel back in now aswell


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Sexy  are you coming to brands hatch next week £
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4


Thanks bud yeah i will be there as per usual


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> ...
> it drives like crap over 100mph without the spoiler , i'm tempted to get a boot with a spoiler now tbh


If you do decide to get one with a spoiler, give me a shout as my car is the same colour and I want to go spoilerless.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

No real updates on the car yet but its going to be one very busy week getting ready for e38 show !

interior panels went into lawrence at LG TRIMMING today and i started my new sub box install and then once thats finished i've got to finish off making the false floor , the car needs to be detailed , centre caps fitted , i've also bought some FK springs to replace the KWs as they sit lower sounds mad but i need lows haha but i don't think thats going to be done in time for the show

im See i will see some of you at the weekend when fingers crossed the car will be in good shape


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Which FK springs ? Or do you mean coilover springs ?
Oh and ... Ahem 


mullum said:


> dannyboi mk1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> So i've finally got the wheels finished and on , not 100% happy with the stance but the KWs are all the way down as much a possible on the front and the rears are just springs , i'm thinking of changing to FK coilovers just to get the low until i can afford air ride
> 
> Car and wheels are filthy so will have to get them all cleaned and take some better pictures also ive not got the centre caps on in these pictures
> 
> On other news the rear is now stripped and i'm starting the new boot build and tonight the rest of the interior is off to be trimmed


Nailed it !
that's what I like something different
VERY nice mate honestly


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah i know what you mean id prob think it was nice in person, they are a lovely colour i think the more i look at it the more i like it lol, im going to get my wheels polished on the outside too i have bbs's the guy is going to do black inside as well the whole set for 200 quid! was going to powder coat but you cant touch up with powder coat, i had it done on my last car....


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Few new pics of the car from wednesday nights prept


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you read what people write here or is this thread just for your posts ?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

mullum said:


> Do you read what people write here or is this thread just for your posts ?


Sorry dude i haven't seen your previous post's i've been so busy i literally log on update put the mac to sleep

the FK's are coilover's high sports but i will most probably use my KW shocks and the FK springs to try get it lower , yeah mate im very tempted to swap boots will PM you back now



Frankaai said:


> yeah i know what you mean id prob think it was nice in person, they are a lovely colour i think the more i look at it the more i like it lol, im going to get my wheels polished on the outside too i have bbs's the guy is going to do black inside as well the whole set for 200 quid! was going to powder coat but you cant touch up with powder coat, i had it done on my last car....


cant go wrong for £200 bud ! yeah powder coat is a pain to be touching them up etc , painting and polishing is the best route to go


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

little update

Took the car to edition38 show so got a few from there


































Here's how i've stripped the back out with the false floor and sub , its only temporary tho










The car is now being wrapped in its new secret colour as we speak 

I've now put the spoiler back on as a personal preference i prefer them with a spoiler , looks more aggressive and drives nicer IMO


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

when will the wrap be done ?! 
and what wheels are the ones on it now ?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

wrap should be done some time next week mate but i wont be uploading any pictures untill after players show on the 15th 

The wheels are very rare 18" Porsche Eta Beta cups - the more common Eta Beta wheels are twist's , these are so hard to find in 18"


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> wrap should be done some time next week mate but i wont be uploading any pictures untill after players show on the 15th
> 
> The wheels are very rare 18" Porsche Eta Beta cups - the more common Eta Beta wheels are twist's , these are so hard to find in 18"


looks shit hot mate cant wait to see new colour !!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Danny have you sold the wheels that was on it previously ?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes mate unfortunately let them go silly cheap


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful car..........bah I'm never gonna get my silver to shine like that :mrgreen:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

is it going to looks something like this


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

no not going that colour dude

Would have looked just as nice tho haha


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So , the car is all done with the new colour and i can reveal that i've done it mint green gloss ! i love how its come out , stands out from a mile away 
The wheel and interior colour shouldn't work with the car but personally i think it works well

Ive also got my interior back from the trimmers and all fitted so its now onto the next plans for the car























































Hope you all like

Will update with better pics very soon


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Love it! looks smart, colour combos work nicely, nice job!


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Loz interior work is decent


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep love the colour mate.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> So , the car is all done with the new colour and i can reveal that i've done it mint green gloss !


Well, I hope you never are, but if you're ever in an accident at least they'll not be able to say they didn't see you!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks..umm..different I suppose! lol!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Hope you all like


I would have thought with all that effort that you'd have finished off the leather trim properly. It really needs this part doing with more than one piece of leather, and some stitching


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the interior but preferred the previous colour.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Awesome 8)

What seats are those, they look so right 

John


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Duggy said:


> Awesome 8)
> 
> What seats are those, they look so right
> 
> John


mk2 tt seats


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

You know i approve Danny

And to the guy moaning about the interior finish.

how often do you look at your dash from 1ft off the floor? :lol:

I wouldn't mind a touch untidy there to save a seam stitch down the middle....


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I like it, it looks like a rare green that Audi did a few TTs in - but I can't find the name/code despite searching for the last half an hour :-(


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

kazinak said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome 8)
> ...


Cheers Kaz


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> And to the guy moaning about the interior finish.
> 
> how often do you look at your dash from 1ft off the floor? :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't mind a touch untidy there to save a seam stitch down the middle....


Not moaning, simply making an observation. When i post pictures and ask what people think, it's not to massage my ego, it's to get feedback... Good or bad.
I like the interior on this a lot, I just would have preferred it to be finished well on the not so well seen parts if it were mine. Done right, the stitching would be just round the inside of the cubby hole, so not really visible but would neaten it all up 

And i see my dash from the floor as much as from the seat... It's a TT after all :-D


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Liking the colour dan looks wicked mate.

What's next on the list air?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mario_blue_eyes (Sep 15, 2013)

That is one fine tt!


----------



## tall64 (Dec 31, 2012)

Epic! A popular colour of recent but looks great on your tt bud


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely baseball stitch. Was the Mk2 seats hard to fit


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looked pukka at Players Sunday man. 8)


----------



## Sonchai (Sep 14, 2013)

Like you say stands out a mile 

Kudos for sharing, love these threads!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oooooo love love the minty mint colour


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

this deserves a whole lot of appreciation in my opinion. Absolutely brilliant job mate 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The level of detail and attention is quite something...and although not a lover of the old peppermint pig colour..i see where you are coming from.  Interior looks oem bud just awesome. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Look forward to future updates.
Damien.


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Nice


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

neil_audiTT i have question , i want buy this same Q wheels and i find this page :

http://www.audi-wheels.co.uk/alloy-whee ... ts=1#tttop

this same like yours ?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahh that car is so over the top, garish, bright, un-necessary...but i love it! Nice one goodn you


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

friktat said:


> neil_audiTT i have question , i want buy this same Q wheels and i find this page :
> 
> http://www.audi-wheels.co.uk/alloy-whee ... ts=1#tttop
> 
> this same like yours ?


Not quite mate! - They're R32 wheels. Very similar in style but not as concaved as the QS wheels i have.

Mine are off a TT QS, then just powdercoated satin black. Completely standard fitment.

I've had a quick look on ebay and i can't find any forsale to show you. You can only really pick them up second hand. They're far too expensive new!


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Its different mate! Like the interior.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments  means alot

Im over the moon with how the car has come out and the wrap has been executed perfectly IMO , ive even had all the engine bay wrapped and every shut wrapped which i will put some pics up of very soon

Next on the car is air ride and also need to buy some wheels to fit for winter and im selling my porsche wheels to make way for something special next show season

Here' s some pics marius snapped at players


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

With it been a gloss finish what are you using to clean it?


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

It's beautiful. Absolutely love it. Shame you're selling the porsche wheels. They look mint. Lol.

Need to change your signature now!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

butlerlm said:


> With it been a gloss finish what are you using to clean it?


Well ive only cleaned it once but my 1 series has been wraped gloss aswell and using meguiars ultimate wash and wax and meguires quick wax spray but there's plenty of products i can use , im in the process of working out what products i can use with my machine polisher as the wrap has some swirl marks in and its really bugging me plus i want to find a wax that i can use to keep it fully protected



Peeunit said:


> It's beautiful. Absolutely love it. Shame you're selling the porsche wheels. They look mint. Lol.
> 
> Need to change your signature now!


Nice pun  yeah the porsche's are nice but there's something about them im not 100% convinced on plus im a wheel whore and always like to change wheels over and try get something that shouldnt go on to get on like custom redrilling rare wheels etc plus with getting air ride i can go to 17s now which opens up a whole new ball game of wheels to choose from so will go for a more basic mono block wheel for winter , thinking some porsche lobsters in crackle black but will see what bargains i can find


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

porsche wheels forsale you say? Do tell me more. :lol:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Neil they are 18 x 8.5 front and 9.5 rear - basically new falkens all round 205/40 front and 215/40 rear .. just been refurbed so mint , brand new gold bolts , Rare as flip ! no other sets for sale in the UK , 25mm adapters front , 30mm adapters rear and also got 15mm adapters for more tuck less poke  they owe me £1600 thats the only bad part


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah they're really nice mate!

But the colour i'd have to change, probably go black or something.

1600 is abit steep if you wanna make some money back on them though!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> Yeah they're really nice mate!
> 
> But the colour i'd have to change, probably go black or something.
> 
> 1600 is abit steep if you wanna make some money back on them though!


Yeah thats the only problem you would need to change the colour but its easy peasy to do 

Yeah i know mate they owe me too much for what they are but they are extremely rare i think £1400 is more reasonable price but i can do a deal with your QS's if you want ?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeaah, I know about the old split rim rebuild :lol:

I'll have a think mate, pretty attached to my QS wheels. Just as winters if anything. I could use the V6 wheels thinking about it.

I'll give you a holla on FB!


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Well ive only cleaned it once but my 1 series has been wraped gloss aswell and using meguiars ultimate wash and wax and meguires quick wax spray but there's plenty of products i can use , im in the process of working out what products i can use with my machine polisher as the wrap has some swirl marks in and its really bugging me plus i want to find a wax that i can use to keep it fully protected


Yh ive read about the megs stuff, i was more interested in swirl marks etc. I had a look on detailing world the guys on there are talking about finishing pad and been real carful. If you have any progress on that id be interesed to hear how you get on.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... the wrap looks great and has given the car a completely new look ...
... out of interest- how much did the wrap affect your insurance premium? ...
... Also how do you go about notifying the DVLA about the colour change, as obviously the colour _has _changed, but hasn't _really _changed so you wouldn't want your logbook and documents changed officially in case you decide to remove the wrap? ...
... I'm sure the plod would be less than impressed if they check the database for a minty green car- and find out it's listed as Goodwood green? ...

... just interested, as I love the idea of a wrap- just wondering about the implications ... :?

Either way- yours looks great and look forward to seeing where you go with the car next- keep up the good work!

Steve


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

You don't have to notify the DVLA about a wrap. Even though the car's colour has changed, it's not permanent and the car still remains the same colour underneath.


----------



## tt-225bhp (Feb 23, 2012)

Just read the whole thread great car love the wheels.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Pics from players look good mate!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Garth said:


> You don't have to notify the DVLA about a wrap. Even though the car's colour has changed, it's not permanent and the car still remains the same colour underneath.


... thanks for that Garth- I thought that might be the case, but wasn't sure ...
:wink:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to notify the DVLA about a wrap. Even though the car's colour has changed, it's not permanent and the car still remains the same colour underneath.
> ...


yeah dude you don't have to tell the insurance or dvla as its basically just a big sticker over the original colour


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

For those that are interested here's the WIP of the wrap being done

http://www.essexvehiclewraps.com/works-in-progress.html


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... thanks for the info Dan- I know you can use glazes and waxes on a wrap to finish and protect it- can you use a machine to work the waxes or is it elbow grease only? ...
:?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

from what i've been researching you can use a finishing or light cutting pad with a machine so i think i will use my 1 series as a test dummy and use my das 6 pro with auto glym SRP as that has alot of fillers in it and then use AG HD wax on the wrap , i don't want to use my dodo juice products and muck it up and waste the products


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

My air ride turned up today which was supplied by luke from plush automotive

Went for Airlift Xl bags and easy street V2 digital management with dual Viair 380c compressors and 3/8th air line

The air tank isn't the one i'm having i've now ordered a new skinny tank which i will more than likely have wrapped in mint green for the time being










Fitted the front struts this evening as they needed to have new holes drilled into the strut towers , i just need to figure a way i can use the strut brace still now


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

love the colour of the car mate, loved that colour ever since seeing a mk6 golf with that colour wheels.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Do you have to remove the front arb? To get low enough.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How on earth do you get away without having a front numberplate ? I would've thought you'd be pulled for that immediately. And what is the punishment for that anyway ?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

mullum said:


> How on earth do you get away without having a front numberplate ? I would've thought you'd be pulled for that immediately. And what is the punishment for that anyway ?


It's just a producer isn't it? It certainly was when I was younger. You could always claim it had just fallen off and you'd get 7 days to replace it. I'd rather stay legal and have a plate on a road car myself though.


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

awsome mate  love the colour


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Seeing as this is a build thread i thought i would share with you guys how im going about fitting the air ride

its very nearly there now !

the rear is a nightmare i had to drop the rear arms and beams and also take off the driveshafts to get access to drill holes at the top and bottom to secure the bags and air line

The top cup support had to be trimmed down 15mm and i drilled a 15mm hole up into the car so the airline can run direct to the management and then also had to drill a 30mm inside the car too


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










With the bottom i had to cut off the spring support and then drill a 10mm hole through the weld to make a locating hole for the rear bag to sit in like so


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The front bags were put into place and i had to drill 3 hole into the strut tower for the air lift top mounts which i didnt get a pic of , i then run the 3/8" line neatly using plumb clips down the chassis rails


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Then through this grommet behind the rear inner arch lining so you cant see it now the lining is back in


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I had my air tank wrapped in mint green


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I havent taken any pics since but the tank is now bolted in place , all that is left to do is wire it all together which i have to try find the ignition switch live under the steering column and then do my front chassis notches

Here's a sneak peak of the rear fitment  


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Will update when its back on the ground !


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

wow


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks mate

So the car is now back on the ground and i love the air so practical and gets the low look i'm after !

This is the only forum i'm putting the new pics up on until sunday after show and slow show so feel privileged haha

I've plasti dipped the wheel centres black , even tho i did like the tan centres i think the colours although they worked they was both two crazy colours so wanted to make the car look smarter rather than crazy










































Hope you all like


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Very nice mate, like the new wheel look better and the air is very cool. Lovely car, last time i saw it at prept it was ok old coloyr old rims now cant wait to see it again.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

+1


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy

Are you going to show and glow at the weekend ?


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

love this car may have to go and drive about at night looking for it 

looks like pics were taken at bp garage between town and hospital???

colour is so so so nice and think the new colour centers really set it off more than the orange did.
will look out for this on the weekend

(also live in basildon)


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha ! yeah was at round acre mate .. i very rarely take the TT out im usually in my white 1 series you may have seen around thats also really low with split wheels etc


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

i work so so so much so dont get to go out to much but when i do always end up meeting down lakeside and bluewater as lot of mates from old forum when had mk2 leon are from other side of the water.

only had my tt nearly 2 weeks and already got big list of things not good lol


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know that feeling buddy ! 

yeah same here normally meet up with my lot from the other side of the water up lakeside .. oh swwet ! the list is always endless mate haha what you got planned ?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I love those wheels so much you don't realise !

looks amazing ! can you set it to any height u want ?

damn if I only had a couple of grand to spend on air !!

haha

:lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I need air ride in my life.

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Looks awesome! Making me want to get air ride again Damn it! Though i was told very minor modification was needed to fit the air lift stuff on TTs, but seems to be a right wee bit of work, i was told apart from the top strut needing trimmed down on the rear, it was basically just a straight swap


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> I love those wheels so much you don't realise !
> 
> looks amazing ! can you set it to any height u want ?
> 
> ...


Haha thanks mate ! yeah can be as high low , un even etc as i want its also got 8 preset settings and rise on start so can be aired out and then i start the car it rises automatically to the ride height



Jamesc said:


> Looks awesome! Making me want to get air ride again Damn it! Though i was told very minor modification was needed to fit the air lift stuff on TTs, but seems to be a right wee bit of work, i was told apart from the top strut needing trimmed down on the rear, it was basically just a straight swap


i really wish it was that easy mate  its taken me 2 weeks to do it ! not every day but still is a pain in the arse


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> I know that feeling buddy !
> 
> yeah same here normally meet up with my lot from the other side of the water up lakeside .. oh swwet ! the list is always endless mate haha what you got planned ?


For the moment need to sort ride height as front low and back in the sky so once dropped will be wheels then start doing loads of little bits to her that not everyone will notice ;-)

And same time prob exhaust and remap stage 1 don't want to go mad on performance as want to enjoy the roof down and cruise rather than go mental speeds


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

This is my favourite TT on the forum. Brave work but it has payed off in my opinion. Top Job! 8) 8)


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

This is so frustrating!!!
Why Can't I see any of the fcking pictures!!!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Top job Dan! While the 'aired out' look won't be to everyone's taste, I love it- I haven't seen it since edition a couple of months back, but it's like a different car now!
I thought the wheels were ok in orange, and it was nice to see something different, but they didn't quite do it for me when you went with the mint wrap- the black centres now though look fantastic (first refusal when you sell?  ) ... for me this is probably the best 'show TT' in the country right now due to making big and bold choices with colour and styling- as I said, there will be TT purists that don't like it, but for me you've smashed it ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Steve


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> This is my favourite TT on the forum. Brave work but it has payed off in my opinion. Top Job! 8) 8)


Thank you mate really appreciate it  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



darylbenfield said:


> ^ calm down dears.
> 
> Dan - looking forward to seeing this we should both of ours out for some shots!


Yeah defo mate ! im always up for some snaps



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Top job Dan! While the 'aired out' look won't be to everyone's taste, I love it- I haven't seen it since edition a couple of months back, but it's like a different car now!
> I thought the wheels were ok in orange, and it was nice to see something different, but they didn't quite do it for me when you went with the mint wrap- the black centres now though look fantastic (first refusal when you sell?  ) ... for me this is probably the best 'show TT' in the country right now due to making big and bold choices with colour and styling- as I said, there will be TT purists that don't like it, but for me you've smashed it ...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Steve


Thanks buddy  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] yeah i can imagine this look wouldnt be to everyone's taste on here as i know specific forums like these you do have the purists that are only into the same subtle mods and power etc but as long as people can appreciate the time and effort spent on the car im happy :lol:

yeah i know exactly what you mean about the wheels mate the tan suited the dark green but with the mint it was just all abit to much now they are subtle it totally transforms the car ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

the "aired-out" look is absolutely fantasic ! I love euro ..... dub.... slammed whatever you want to call it..... air is the dream of all who run low and slow !

danny my boy its one of the nicest ones ive seen and did I mention those wheels ? haha I keep looking at these pics fair doos mate

epic..........


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> the "aired-out" look is absolutely fantasic ! I love euro ..... dub.... slammed whatever you want to call it..... air is the dream of all who run low and slow !
> 
> danny my boy its one of the nicest ones ive seen and did I mention those wheels ? haha I keep looking at these pics fair doos mate
> 
> epic..........


LMAO ! i dont think you did mention the wheels dude ?

Thanks mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looked good today fella. Sweet car there.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Few from me 


DSC_0067 by Marius Snap, on Flickr


DSC_0065 by Marius Snap, on Flickr


DSC_0123 by Marius Snap, on Flickr


DSC_0138 by Marius Snap, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by Marius Snap, on Flickr


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

A time out and a clean up


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Please keep this on track, totally unfair on OP topic!!! :?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Loving the new look mate 

Wheels look so much better with black centres, and sits so perfect now!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love this car, keeps getting better.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't mean to be a downer but the rear right tucks and the left pokes? :roll: I had the same but I managed to reallign my axle when I fitted wheel centering plates, 2wd though so not really relevant :? lol

I do like this car though, saw it at prept and it looked lovely even on coilies  it was a just shame the BMW's took over!

What's next on the list for mods then?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics guys  Marius stunning pics as always buddy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks for the comments , i'm getting really happy with how the car is looking now

Now show season has finished it time to do some engine and bay work ready for 2014



mstew said:


> Don't mean to be a downer but the rear right tucks and the left pokes? :roll: I had the same but I managed to reallign my axle when I fitted wheel centering plates, 2wd though so not really relevant :? lol
> 
> I do like this car though, saw it at prept and it looked lovely even on coilies  it was a just shame the BMW's took over!
> 
> What's next on the list for mods then?


Yeah mate it always happens on VAG cars when low one side always pokes more than the other , i cant use the centering plates as you said mines 4WD and doesn't have a beam , the reason i left it how it was for the show i really couldn't decide if i prefer the poke or tucked so left it for now and i will be sorting it out very soon and sticking with the poke fitment at the rear and flushed up front .. i will try sorting the problem with getting laser alignment and if that don't work i will just space the drivers side 5mm but the plan is to get new wheels for 2014 show season


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys  Marius stunning pics as always buddy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Thanks for the comments , i'm getting really happy with how the car is looking now
> 
> ...


dibs on the wheels ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Car looked.great at the show did get few good pics but after the show went and upgraded my phone and left the sd card in old one and traded it in so lost them all :-( the joy of a new phone wore off very quick once realised


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats never good mate haha


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Thats never good mate haha


I was contemplating driving back to Bluewater and going back inside lol


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a pic my mate took from last weekend


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a bit confused as to what colour this car is due to some of these photos. The blue one above looks really nice, actually prefer that to the green.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

the colour is mint green mate just the above pic has been edited so looks bluer


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

colour is absolutely unique love it , good job


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

great thread just read through, colour confused me too as the bluer one looks very similar to mine.

great work top class.


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Gorgeous car!! I think to finish it off, loose the exhaust tips and have a smooth rear diffuser...

Just my opinion obviously


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Keeps getting better this, can't wait to see it at the shows next year!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

funnily enough that camo car you all see in the top right on the forum banner that flicks up occasionally is this TT. Had a smoothed exhaust valance back then too when greeny had it after g-werks. Def need to do it again Dan!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not much to update unfortunatley , i fixed my broken exhaust gas temperature sensor , its been broken since I've owned the car and OMG she drives like a dream now ! can't wait for more performance mods now

also bagged myself some winter wheels just waiting for them to be collected

I went for a trip into london tonight but didn't know how to work the new DSLR [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Here's the 2 decent pics


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Here's a pic my mate took from last weekend


Really enjoy this thread - Don't show Damien this Private plate!!!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been a while since I've updated this thread !

Not a lot has happened TBH but I've sold the porsche splits as I want to change things up for next show season , so the car is sitting on some keskin KT1's at the mo but I've just bought some 18" porsche twist's 18 x 8.5 front and 10" rear to run for the winter










also been doing some performance mods , I've had a full 3" turbo back system custom made by a company called EMP , its TIG welded and mandrel bent .. 3" down pipe and 3" straight through pipe to 2 small cans at the rear into nice 4" tips that look pretty standard but have purferated internals . the noise is so nice ! got as nice rasp and pop to it !! 


















Also been onto SFS Performance and got myself a 3" TIP , upper boost hoses and some vaccum hose in orange as the winter plans is to get the bay looking tasty and get the car running perfect and power nice and smooth with a R-tech stage 2 tune










Next on the plans list to tick off as said get the car running nice how i want it , at the mo a bearing has gone , all lights are on the dash like a christmas tree so need some Vagwerks loving , want to fit the new SFS hoses and get rid of the N294 valve , want to chrome the rocker cover and inlet manifold and get a forge de baffled charge pipe and have that chromed also , then i want to look out for a FMIC but unsure on what one to go for what do you guys suggest ? then its off to R-tech for stage 2 time


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Oooft that exhaust looks laaaaavely.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Love that exhaust looks great and bet it sounds amazing aswell


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I wanna hear it !


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys they have done a real good job on it !

I need to get decent video done but the iPhone really docent pick the sound up well


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Exhaust looks sweet, if you don't mind me asking how much was it? Looking for a 3" system myself

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

all I'm aloud to say is this system should be around the £1000 mark from EMP buddy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I loveeeeee the colour

J
xx

p.s such a girl yes yes


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

That's fair for the quality. Presume you got a deal 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Just gets better and better! Love the Exhaust!


----------



## adarob08 (Sep 8, 2013)

Been admiring your TT for a while man. The colours spot on!
Anyway I was reading Performance VW today and noticed your cars printed in their coverage of Show and Glow. There's another Porsche GT inspired green TT in their with its own feature thats cool too.


----------



## adarob08 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh and I love that EMP exhaust man, get a video up so that we can hear the note!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

adarob08 said:


> Been admiring your TT for a while man. The colours spot on!
> Anyway I was reading Performance VW today and noticed your cars printed in their coverage of Show and Glow. There's another Porsche GT inspired green TT in their with its own feature thats cool too.


Thanks buddy , really appreciate it !! quite a cool picture actually  hopefully one day will be able to get the full feature done

well i couldn't stand looking at the car with those keskins on so i bought myself some more wheels for the winter , love the look of TTs with twists on so couldn't resist


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks mint mate, been following your updates on instagram


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow the car is friggin gorgeous...

like...mouth watering gorgoues!


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Josh showed me the twists the other day Roachy, like them alot!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks so good on the twists !

Are they originals? What size?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys !  



Ian_W said:


> Looks so good on the twists !
> 
> Are they originals? What size?


Yeah originals dude 18 x 8.5 up front with 25mm adapters at the mo and 18 x 10 rear with 30mm adapters but i need to either run 10s all round or run at least a 35mm spacer up front


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely love this car, looks even more amazing now too on air, great job 8)


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

unfortunately no updates still as I'm off on holiday on wednesday but as soon as I'm back I'm going to make a start on the plans so will have some real updates within a month 

I went to a tunnel run last night and managed to get a cool pic of the car on chelsea bridge and also i couldn't resist a buying a pair of kicks that match the car :lol:


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh how I love a tunnel run :twisted: your car looks sweet, any videos inside the tunnel?


----------



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

So your the reason i ended up buying a TT yesterday lol..... Love this car so much!

Might bag mine too. But ill see what happens lol..


----------



## poghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking fresh, 'specially with the matching dunks... you need to get a video posted of the exhaust, seems there's a lot of interest in it, you could work on commission for your friend who made yours!


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been dying to see a TT bagged properly! attention to detail is spot on I love it! cracking colour too really stands out from the rest! you certainly know your way round the TT, job well done!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bit of a update time !

been busy getting the engine bay ready and pretty , its basically there now just need to put it all back together tomorrow

How the engine bay looked before i started










And then how it looked once i stripped it all apart










I masked everything up and prepped the original colour parts and colour coded them mint green and even just this makes it look 10x better










Ive sprayed the charge pipe , inlet manifold , throttle body and 1.8 non turbo smooth rocker cover in crackle black and polished the top of the inlet manifold and charge pipe bracket


































Tomorrow I'm going to remove the carbon canister and the pipework and vac pipes that goes with it , hide the injector wiring so the fuel rail is on full show and will polish the rail right up and just basically tuck hide and tidy everything up so it looks clean as possible , will get a new coolant bottle and all the original crackle black engine plastic covers will be back on


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So i got the bay back together today

removed the carbon canister and vac hoses etc and wire tucked as much as i could to make it look as smart as possible

Still a few finishing touches to do and i decide if i want to keep the engine bay plastics mint green or put them back to original crackle black ?




























and this is what i removed in total today


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Think the plastics would look better black tbh as it's loads of green lol

I need to remove the sai n249 and all the rest of the crap just ain't got a clue where to start lol the more how to guides I read more confusing it gets lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good got any better shots of where you relocated the injectors wiring :?:


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Nice little mention on S/W mate. Car looked great.
http://www.stanceworks.com/2014/03/ultimate-dubs-2014/


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Peeunit said:


> Nice little mention on S/W mate. Car looked great.
> http://www.stanceworks.com/2014/03/ultimate-dubs-2014/


Im in that picture with my eyes closed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

bay is looking very nice mate,

where you get the chrome cover over the fuel rail ?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

haven't updated the thread for a while

i had some carbon fibre bits done , my fuel cap and manifold cover was covered by a friend of mine and came out really well


















And i had to do something with the wheels for ultimate dubs show , so the night before the show i sprayed them colour coded to the car , so its defo bait bright now :lol: colour scheme went down a treat tho tbh


















and as I've got a little girl and she loves coming to car shows i decided to put the rear seats back in and had them trimmed to match the front seats










Thought it was time to upgrade the audio , so got in touch with mark at vibe audio and he sorted me with 2 sets of black death component speakers , 1 set in the front doors and 1 set in the rear quarters and 2 tweeters in each front pillar , a 12" space sub and their new range 5 channel hybrid amp , should sound pretty good in the TT's small cabin 










Then at the weekend a few of us went over to belgium to Heaven on wheels show and i managed to bag Top 10 international winner , along with 6 others from the UK winning too so pretty safe to say the UK smashed it










Thats it for now , going to be ordering my FMIC soon and get that on then its stage 2 time


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Those rear seats look familiar . Some good updates. Saw it at ultimate dubs. Looking good

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

haha yeah thanks buddy ! not so similar now i suppose


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Definitely look better now. I'm looking at putting seats back in mine now ha. You going to early edition?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh typical ! lol , Yeah i will be at early edition dude


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cars looking so good love the colour code with the wheels sets it all of imo.

Did Darren knight do your fuel cap by any chance lol he prob going to be doing mine if I decided to do it carbon not sure just yet as may just colour code it same silver as the car or dare I say it satin black to match the rest of the bits on the car


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Been looking for a build thread since seeing the pic on stanceworks of this! Gonna have a good read tonight - lovely car!


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Woah, thats some serious kit from Vibe. That's gunna sound mega.
Make sure u post an update after you've got it all in. 
I think I need to swap mine out soon, my fronts sound like they've had a hard 13 years


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

haven't updated again in a while

been fairly busy mainly working and not on the car  but managed to make a start getting the audio in a wired and the boot install laid out , just need the finishing touches now

Also got new wheels AGAIN , i did really like the porsche twist's but I'm all about being different when it comes to building my cars and wanted to try and make something work that I've not seen done here in the UK properly which is run 17" wheels and get the fitment perfect as possible with the air combination so I've now got some Image 3 piece splits IFX model , 17 x 9" on the front and 17 x 10.5" on the rear which is quite monstrous ! when i picked the wheels up the rears needed spacing as the wheels didn't clear the TTs larger rear callipers and the only spacer i had was a 25mm so poked far too much and also the rear tyres were too chunky so had to get a smaller tyre to stretch a bit more but fitment is spot on now and really happy with how the car is sitting , now i just need to make the wheels pretty again !

PS - ignore the wrap its being sorted this weekend !!


































Here's a quick photoshop of what the wheels will look like soon once i have rebuilt them










And as for the Vibe audio here's some progress pics where I'm at , like usual all the work has been take out by me


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Danny... 8)

You got that phantom black rear qs valance on her yet? 

Was nice to meet you and your Mrs at UD's.

Damien.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah and you buddy !!

Nope not yet haha ! I'm getting the valance done in carbon fibre just funds at the mo as we are rebuilding her 1 series aswell so funds are being split fairly haha


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking good. Love the fitment. Im looking at different wheels now as I want to get the fitment spot on and as much as I love the mondials the're just not wide enough. The search continues

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks dude !

its so hard to find the perfect wheel and perfect fitment ! my wheels are far from that too , good luck with the search buddy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I loved your last wheels....I like these ones but looks good, its nice to be different and stand out from the crowd 

J
xx


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought YUK when i first saw the wheels then got down to the photoshopped finished item pic and thought YES 8)

Warren.


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Where's your spoiler [WEARY FACE]


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh thank god you've put it back on


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha that went straight back on !

Here's some pics from the weekend now the wheels are all black and fitment is spot on


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Had a good look at this at EE yesterday. 
Really love it, Image splits look great.
I got a few photos I'll put them up in a bit.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thankyou mate ! Really appreciate it


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

What wheels are they?

Always liked your car, now a love it! 8)


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Eadon said:


> What wheels are they?
> 
> Always liked your car, now a love it! 8)


Image split rims

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

barb said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > What wheels are they?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Was talking to a friend and he said that the TTs without spoilers are basically worthless because the back ends go and there's been like 5 people die from accidents doing 100+. Audi won't fit them unless you pay too. Lovely car but just saying...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## tim_tt (Feb 18, 2014)

Car looks lovely mate! Had a good look round it yesterday .. drove up from Toddington services with you guys as came with jake with the k1 I was in the blue tt


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Black_TT said:


> Was talking to a friend and he said that the TTs without spoilers are basically worthless because the back ends go and there's been like 5 people die from accidents doing 100+. Audi won't fit them unless you pay too. Lovely car but just saying...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Black_TT said:


> Was talking to a friend and he said that the TTs without spoilers are basically worthless because the back ends go and there's been like 5 people die from accidents doing 100+. Audi won't fit them unless you pay too. Lovely car but just saying...


Must have not looked at the rest of the thread dude ... Just saying


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

tim_tt said:


> Car looks lovely mate! Had a good look round it yesterday .. drove up from Toddington services with you guys as came with jake with the k1 I was in the blue tt


Oh yeah I remember  thanks mate


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Did you get round to changing you coolant bottle? 

Rocker cover I got off you is on and looking good


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome thanks buddy


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

this is just immense, love the wheel choices throughout.

Food for thought.


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

Great colour there, reminds me of my old Beetle 8)


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Really liking those wheels! 8)


----------



## Somersetdub (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So i got bored of the image wheels extremely quickly and they have now gone to a new home :lol:

Its time to get her ready for some stage 2 loving at R-tech so I've received some new powarr parts

Got my Toyo sport FMIC and pipework , its rather large in comparison to a sky remote










and s2000 K&N cone filter again quite big










I've also got myself some boxster front 4 pots which I'm thinking i may sell as i have 2 sets anyway but i might go for the cayenne 6 pots on R32 334mm discs but I'm currently weighing up my options










Also i put the car back on standard 18" TT wheels with 15mm front and 25mm rear spacers and 215/35 tyres and it sat pretty like this which went down a treat at this month prept meet 










But I'm putting back on the mint green porsche twist as i love the look of them on the car and think the whole porsche theme is working well on the car as the colour is a standard porsche colour and with the wheels and brakes it all ties in


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

thirtytwopence said:


> Here you go


Was you at brands hatch Wednesday night?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking good Dan!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Few more updates

put the mint green porsche twists back on as i missed them as soon as they come off and personally think they suit the car really well , also got the fitment spot on all round ! also thrown a pic from modified nationals up , the car was in top 16 UK show car area 


















Also upgraded the brakes , went for Porsche boxster 4 pots and kept the 312mm discs and had them grooved - want to upgrade to 6 pots already :twisted:


















i swapped my painted back turbo hose for a SFS performance black one










And finally I've had my toyo sports FMIC fitted and custom stainless steel pipework made by EMP performance the same as the exhaust


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Twists are the best wheel that has been on it by far, although I preferred them silver tbh, they really stood out then.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Awesome car mate, just read through the 19 pages and loved it. Can't wait to put some stance on my tt now.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Like usual been a while since i last updated 
done a few new bits to the car recently , firstly i stripped all my engine bay yet again and wanted to push the boundaries so i went for something unseen and flocked all the metal parts in a sparkle grey , having a fluffy engine is pretty cool 

I've had flocked the smoothed rocker cover , the coil pack tops , full inlet manifold and throttle body , charge pipe , coolant bootle and the box top right that hides all the wires .. I've also fit a TFSI coil pack wiring conduit


























































I also bought a new kenwood DNX7230DAB double din head unit and had the fascia custom made for it to fit , this was also flocked in dark grey to match the dash , and IMO looks so good all fitted .. also i finished off my boot build install and had my trimming retrim the lot in charcoal alcantara with a tan cross stitch and the air tank trimmed in tan leather with a added baseball stitch and also the ring around the sub is trimmed in tan leather too


























I've also fora while had new wheels sitting in the garage , turning into a right wheel whore now &#8230; they are 18 x 9 and 9.5 Kerscher CS 3 piece splits with anthracite centres and look a little something like this fitted to the car


































I havent fit them properly yet as I had a shoot with fast car magazine this weekend for cover of the magazine and they wanted it with the mint green porsche wheels on , the cover shot is a joint cover with me and my dads car which is his amazing JCW , this is what the cover shot is going to look like










And heres some more pics from the day


















Hope you like the updates !


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome mate love this car!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What speaker is that in the boot ?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks fatboy !

Its a Vibe space 12" dude , I've got full vibe audio got 6.5" components up front and a set in the rear too with a 5 channel mono amp


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Couldn't see how this would get much better but that bay is amazing, seen it on ig but seeing the bigger pics is a real treat. Keep it up mate, I can't wait to see this in the flesh again.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

dannyboi mk1 said:


>


Think these wheels really suit your car. ..


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Love the car, still think the exhausts need to go though, with a smoothed over rear


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks joe [smiley=cheers.gif]

yeah adds they did suit the car well , I've still got them they are just the standard TT 18" wheels

Shane no chance dude the system is a 3" full turbo back not loosing that or the sound , plus i really don't like the full smoothed rear bumper look


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

once again .. another set of wheels finished and fitted to the car .. and for 2014 i think the car is finished ! just going to enjoy it now  


































They are 18 x 9 front and 9.5 rear Kerscher CS 3 piece splits , polished dish and dark anthracite centres


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys like usual been a long time since i updated this thread

I've started my own wrapping company and decided it was time to make the TT classy rather than liar so went with a gloss bright white and kept some mint green details

Hope you like


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

White is a nice change.
Looks great as always, are you keeping it now?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Wrap looks good , like the minty details 8)


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks

Still up for sale , just appeals to more people now being white


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wrap looks great but the wheels don't they just look wrong to me but then again I am a grump.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Wrap looks great but the wheels don't they just look wrong to me but then again I am a grump.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.


i don't think many people would be happy with oval wheels


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

...or broken springs/tie bars. :roll:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Must be the curvature of the earth :lol:


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

wait what the earth isn't flat ?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Not in West Sussex, look what happened when I parked outside the wife's office yesterday.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

J3SHF said:


> Not in West Sussex, look what happened when I parked outside the wife's office yesterday.


You fell over?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Harsh :mrgreen:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Wrap looks great but the wheels don't they just look wrong to me but then again I am a grump.
> ...





Mondo said:


> ...or broken springs/tie bars. :roll:


Parking over a super-massive electromagnet will give that effect.

Still, stay classy.


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Liking the new wrap


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

butlerlm said:


> Liking the new wrap


Now that looks very nice :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

No wing mirrors lol? That's a first!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YSA107 (May 23, 2014)

Looks better with the new wrap. The lower mint strip not being straight (or so it seems) is bugging me though!


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So I tried to sell her but no one wanted to re home her. So now she's turned a good girl to bad :twisted:

I've had a modern mini sat at my unit for a year waiting to be rebuilt as a track car but it needed a lot of work as its only a mini one and would need turbo conversion and all sorts so thought best option is keep the TT alive and rebuild it as a track car.

Ive sold the air ride, interior, bumpers and doors and rebuilding it all again but I'm sure as some of you may know that show cars are basically built to be terrible cars,for the air ride i had to hack a lot of the car , the ARB got chopped up, the rear arms had to be butchered as the bags have a nipple on the bottom so the spring locators had to be cut off and a hole drilled into the arms and had to do a chassis notch all to make the car lower 

Ive started to strip the interior out as much as possible today i just want to get it to a stage where i can think about spraying the inside the next colour its going and then i will get the custom roll cage made up and in

and I'm on the hunt for some nice race seats which is proving quite hard this time of year.


















Ive got my track wheels ready which are team dynamic pro race 1.2 18 x 8, i will space them 15mm front and 20mm rear for that extra wide grip and I'm on the hunt for some decent road/track tyres










Im keeping my porsche boxster 4 pots but upgrading the pads and lines and fluid but need to do some more research on what will be best for what i need.

Ive never done anything track related before but always had the itch for it, so I'm going to try take my time with this build and make sure everything is done 100% to perfection, Ive got my first track day at snett on the 19th of Jan there is a fair few of us going and can't wait to get a track feel


----------



## poghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this evolve! Keep up the good work  Pog


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Great start Dannyboi.

The thing to remember is you're not building a race car. Unless you're trailering the thing to the track it needs to be driveable. Remove as much bad weight as possible, but don't make it unpleasant. A/C is good weight. Taking it out will make naff all difference to your lap time, but driving the thing in the rain in January with the screen steaming up will. BTDT.

You don't need a full cage in a track car, a rear half cage will suffice, it'll stiffen up the rear a bit and give you pickup points for your harnesses. Remember you will be driving the thing home and trackdays are untimed and non-competitive.

Spend money on handling and brakes, they make more difference that engine power. Your calipers will be fine, just run a decent pad like Mintex 1144/1155's, Pagid RS 4-2's etc...a 600 boiling point fluid like Motul RBF and stainless hoses.

Finally run R rubber. Any of the street legal trackday options are seconds per lap quicker than the best road rubber. If you have a spare set of rims you can pick up used slicks off ebay for pennies and the great thing about TT's is they fit straight in the hatch.

Now get whizzy with the heat gun and get that weighty bitumen out. It's a crap job by the way. :?

Good luck.

VT


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I applaud you for doing something a bit different.

Your car must be wondering what's going on.


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

few more little updates

Been busy buying feels like thats all I've done on the lead up to snetterton on monday

firstly I ordered my new seats which are corbeau club sports XL with white luke harnesses










Then it was onto buying a rear role cage which I got from a friend, its a bolt in type cage, I'm currently having a rear brace made for the harnesses going from both rear seat hook mounts










With brakes for the porsch boxster set up I've got Mintex 1144 pads with hel orange braided lines and going for a 600' boiling point racing brake fluid










Last up is my new coilers which are GAZ fully adjustable gold series coilovers, originally i was told they wouldn't be here in time for my track day so i bought brand new FK coilovers incase and typically my GAZ turned up today so the brand new ones can now be sold, I've also ordered powerflex top mounts and lower rear front arm mounts as my ones are completely shagged from the air ride 










So thats where i am at so far i will keep you guys updated how the track day goes with pictures etc hopefully ones with the car still in 1 piece and the engine still running :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Great effort Danny. Take it steady Monday. Snett is a great place to learn the car relatively safely. Corum will tell you where the handling is at. If it's neutral you will be able to really lean on the tyres all the way round it once they're hot.

VT


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Dont think ive ever commented in here but I have always followed your build. Also liked your earlier builds on ED as well.

What do you make of the Club Sports? They seem such a good price considering they come with runners as well ive been kind of doubtful but they seem excellent.

As much as I love wheels 1.2's seem to be a timeless classic, they still look good now!


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Look's good Dan, hope you enjoy the track day too

Wig


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

looking good, will you be doing much in the way of engine mods?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

My interest has gone from Naff all on a show car to 100% on this project as a track car!! 

Very interesting to read, nice one!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NickG said:


> My interest has gone from Naff all on a show car to 100% on this project as a track car!!
> 
> Very interesting to read, nice one!


Ditto


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey what spring weights on those golds? Did they recommend or did you do some calcs from corner weights? When I spoke with them they gave a couple of options but I didn't have anything to compare against.

BW


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

NickG said:


> My interest has gone from Naff all on a show car to 100% on this project as a track car!!
> 
> Very interesting to read, nice one!


totally agree,, considering all the other weight reduction effort I would have thot you would have taken the balance weights off of the rear valance.


----------



## andrew-247 (Apr 26, 2014)

Build is going in the right direction now, your love it on track! Im building a big turbo TT track car atm. 
Seen a post on your intercooler, i have the same and that EMP piping looks really good you know how much it cost?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

This threads caught my attention now! Loving where your going with this TT 8) enjoy the track day look forward to hearing about it.

+ more pics.

Paul


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Liking the new direction but...

The cage looks a bit dodgy! will look the part but its far from structural, especially the ends of the cross brace

If I remember right its a cage from Audi 80 made to fit?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry for the late update guys !

Snetterton was awesome ! 
The track was thin sheet of ice/snow when we got there but soon we was out and I was over the moon how the TT performed ! Held to the track really well, hardly any understeer and just gripped even on rubbish tyres, main things I need to improve on the car is the rear brakes as they kept locking up on most bends so I think one of the callipers are seized, after 4 laps the front brakes even tho brand new mintex 1144 pads, held braided lines and racing fluid they seemed to get too hot and i had to come in, so I think I'm going to try a 600+ temp fluid next time out and get some air ducts straight to them.

I don't know what it is or was but after 4-5 laps the car just seemed to give up and was telling me it didn't want to play no more so I had to come in, so I need to work on this some how, it defo needs mapping as she's running all over the place with the engine mods and only mapped to stage 1 without mods. Another thing I need to get is track tyres,will make a huge difference.

Day ended well 8)


















I was on my 5th lap after a good race with a e36 M3 and mx5 turbo and my brakes started to fade after bentley straight and came into bomb shell and instead of using my brakes i decided to turn in hard and tyre gave way I'm assuming it got too hot 

Here's some cool pics from the day

























(my mate in the puma was a absolute loon ! )


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like you had a good crack even with the day ending early! 

I'm a bit concerned that you were experiencing such bad brake fade even on Mintex pads and Boxter callipers! What size discs do you run too?


----------



## dannyboi mk1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah so am I bud !! And luckily the tyre went on the last lap of the day haha


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

dannyboi mk1 said:


> Yeah so am I bud !! And luckily the tyre went on the last lap of the day haha


That was lucky then! I've been looking at Trackdays at Snetterton and Bedford, they're both nice and open for a first crack! :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeez Danny, I've never seen a tyre like that. What pressures were you running?

Overheating brakes....sounds like you are staying on them too long. You need to brake really hard then come off them slowly. Most guys on track do not brake anywhere near hard enough. At the end of the Bentley straight you should be held in the belts before Brundle/Nelson and the Bomb Hole is a small lift, no need to brake.

Good start though. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> dannyboi mk1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah so am I bud !! And luckily the tyre went on the last lap of the day haha
> ...


I'd be up for those Nick.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboi mk1 said:
> ...


We'll have to get some dates posted up and see who's up for it! Be very interested to see your motor in action!

Would be great to have some experience there for us novices too!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> We'll have to get some dates posted up and see who's up for it! Be very interested to see your motor in action!
> 
> Would be great to have some experience there for us novices too!


Sounds like a plan.

VT


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Whatever happened?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

